# Pinkies are up!



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, at least around here, Mahoning Co. After the 5" of rain we got Monday, and several cool nights in the 50's I decided to cruise past the city park where I find them on Thursday. If they are up you can see them from the street. That's how I found them the first time. Plus it's close to a store I go to. Sure enough, white caps sticking up from the grass. This looks like just the first flush. I've found them in the past right up to the first frost. 

Went back out that afternoon to check some places where I found hens 2 years ago. Nothing last year, and nothing doing yet this year. 2 years ago there were multiple hens growing at the bases of every other red oak I checked. Kind of looking like a bad year for hens.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Back in July there was a big flush of them in Medina and Cuyahoga County. Problem is with meadow mushrooms is that unless I know for a fact the area im finding them in doesn't fertilize their property i just leave them alone or have to throw them out because I remember that people or cities might fertilize those areas.

I once had a major haul of pinkies, Id'd and spore printed them, ate them up and had a serious stomach ache. Found out 3 days later that the guy that tipped me off to them fertilizes his yard and didn't think to mention it.

Now I stick to eating mushrooms from the middle of the woods only. Who knows what people do on public land or to their yards. 

That's just me though.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I can guarantee you that the city of Youngstown barely has enough money to keep the grass mowed, which is the major threat I face. They do NOT fertilized that park. It's basically unused and has been that way for years.


----------



## Zabz (Apr 7, 2017)

Sounds like a prime spot! Lucky!


----------

